# Im new



## tmoye (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello, my name is Tony and im new to this forum. Can someone please message me and tell me how this works. How I can reply or send a message? THANK YOU


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hi tony you reply to posts by typing your reply in the quick reply box under the post, then click the post quick reply box.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome Tony


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to chicken forum !!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

